# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  بيحرّكونا بالريموت - شعر فكري سليم

## فكري سليم

يا دي البجاحة والغرور !
يا دي الوقاحة يا شَرور !
عمّال تدمّر أرضنا
عمّال تموّت أهلنا
عمّال بتنهش لحمنا
عمّال بتسفح دمنا
وبكل خبث تقول لنا: 
راح تِخْلَصوا م الديكتاتور!
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
....
كداب يا ظالم مفتري
دانتَ الطاغوت العنتري
وإنت اللي شارب دمّنا
وادي العراق يشهد لنا
لمّا يوميها خدعتنا
قال إيه: وحامل همّنا
بس الغلط كان عندنا
إن احنا شفنا الضلمة نور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
.....
ديمقراطية إيه يا ناس؟
اللي جايبها من دالاس؟
قال إيه: حاحرّر أرضكم
من ديكتاتور قاعد لكم
عمّال بيدبح أهلكم
بس اصبروا كده كلكم
حتشوفوا آخرة صبركم
ولكل واحد فيكو دور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
.....
خليت بلادنا ليه خراب؟
وقضيت على كل الشباب؟
ولا طفل ولا شيخ سِبْته ليه؟
إحنا عملنا فيكو إيه؟
حتى التراب بندوس عليه
يصرخ ويجري الدم فيه
دم العراق مسفوح يا بيه
شلال بيدوّب الصخور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
.....
والخيبة إنك جاي لي
وبخبث برضه تبص لي
وتقول لي: قذافي خطير
شعبه اهو اتحمل كتير
عايزين نشيله، والأمير
وافق وم الفرحه بيطير
وجزيرته اللي من "جرير"
واخده اللسان، وطريقها زور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
......
والخطه هي بدأت خلاص 
صبت على ليبيا الرصاص
والدنيا صبحت كلها
تهتف بأعلى عزمها
ليبيا ح يصبح أهلها
أحرار، وبكره نروح لها
وبفرحه حنبارك لها
لمّا نزيح الديكتاتور!
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
......
وحياة أبوك تشرح لنا
احنا ف فلسطين قول لنا
شايف حياتنا بأي عين؟
فاكر مذابحنا ف جنين؟
فاكر في غزه ودير ياسين؟
لمّا انقطع منا الوتين؟
وللا اتعمت فيك العينين؟!
مبقتشي شايف م الخمور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
.....
يا دي البجاحة والبرود
منكم يا خالفين الوعود
مش انتو برضه الداعمين؟
كل (الطغاة الظالمين)؟
وأمّا هدفكم اللعين
يحصل، بتقبوا غدارين
وتقولوا دول الفاسدين
فقدوا الضماير والشعور!
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
..... 
أنا قلتها وحاقول كمان
لاجل الوطن لاجل الإيمان
ح افضل أقولها بأعلى صوت
لو ح اتحبس وللا أموت
إحنا بقينا كالربوت
بيحركونا بالريموت
حتى ف صغائر الأمور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور
____

----------


## وجدى محمود

يادى الجمال يادى الشعور

يأبو قلب يتمناها نور

يشع على كل العرب

ونكملها بفرح وسرور

يادى العجايب فى الكلام

مغلول وبيتمنى السلام

وشايف الحاصل حرام

وأنا لاقى مصر فى الطابور

بكره حييجى الدور علينا

فيه مننا ناس بتعادينا

وتملى تخرم فى السفينه

وبتبنى بينا ألف سور

يأخ شعرك فى السليم

وكتبته بالفكر السليم

ياعمنا فكرى سليم

خلصت فيك كل السطور

**********

إيه ياعم فكرى الإبداع الثائر ده؟

أنا كنت باجرى خلف السطور عشان االحقك

ههههههههههههه

جميل  شعورك وغيرتك وصراحتك

أنا سعيد بوجودى فى صفحتك

تحياتى ::

----------


## فكري سليم

يأخ شعرك فى السليم

وكتبته بالفكر السليم

ياعمنا فكرى سليم

خلصت فيك كل السطور
**********

[CENTER][SIZE="5"][COLOR="darkred"]يا عم وجدي يا غيور
يا رب اجاملك في السرور
دانا يللا حيا الله يا دوب
باكتب وارصص في السطور
...
بس اللي يسعدني إن أنا
ألقى حبايب زينا
فاهمين نوايا عدونا
حاميين وطنهم بالصدور
...
مش زي ناس باعوا الوطن
جرّونا لعصور الفتن
جلبوا المصايب والمحن
 لمّا استعانوا بالغَرور 


تحياتي لك يا أستاذ وجدي

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم الشاعر القدير
فكرى سليم

أنا قلتها وحاقول كمان
لاجل الوطن لاجل الإيمان
ح افضل أقولها بأعلى صوت
لو ح اتحبس وللا أموت
إحنا بقينا كالربوت
بيحركونا بالريموت
حتى ف صغائر الأمور
يا دي البجاحة والغرور

مقطع أكثر من رائع ونص جميل
به موسيقى للحرف متألقة
تسلم الايادى

كلام صارحنا بالحقيقة المؤلمة
والناس حفظت خلاص المكلمة
وازاى هننسى اللى فات
عراق وغزة سجلوا بلون الدم الذكريات

بأنتظار كل جديد

ودى وتقديرى





*

----------


## فكري سليم

كلام صارحنا بالحقيقة المؤلمة
والناس حفظت خلاص المكلمة
وازاى هننسى اللى فات
عراق وغزة سجلوا بلون الدم الذكريات

بأنتظار كل جديد

ودى وتقديرى



شكراً لكِ شحرورتي
أنتِ وكل أحبتـــــي
القارئين الناقديـــــن
المدركين قضيتـــــي

----------


## فكري سليم

بعد أن قالها أوباما: "حققنا أهدافنا دون أن نرسل جندياً واحداً إلى ليبيا"
هل يشك أحد أنهم يحركون الكثيرين منا بالريموت؟!!!!

----------


## ابن البلد

> بعد أن قالها أوباما: "حققنا أهدافنا دون أن نرسل جندياً واحداً إلى ليبيا"
> هل يشك أحد أنهم يحركون الكثيرين منا بالريموت؟!!!!


عندك حق أ/ فكري

المهم مين يفوق ومين يفهم 

كل الشكر لك 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## فكري سليم

عندك حق أ/ فكري

المهم مين يفوق ومين يفهم 

كل الشكر لك 

ولك مني جزيل الشكر يا أستاذ ابن البلد

----------

